# So, I made a Nintendo Switch Android Lockscreen..



## KanterZ (Mar 1, 2017)

See it here.




Tutorial here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-switch-android-lockscreen-tutorial.464120/


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 1, 2017)

Damn that is awesome!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Mar 1, 2017)

Darn this is super cool!


----------



## KanterZ (Mar 1, 2017)

I'll show a way on how to do this, but unfortunately, unavailable for iPhone. :/


----------



## crhonox (Mar 1, 2017)

no sound :c, still prety neat


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Mar 1, 2017)

Sound would be great!


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 1, 2017)

Damn, I need this and a Boot Animation x3


----------



## KanterZ (Mar 2, 2017)

crhonox said:


> no sound :c, still prety neat





TheVinAnator said:


> Sound would be great!


No sound? What do you mean by that?
Or haven't you guys heard the "click" sound effect? Watch it again


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 2, 2017)

Pretty cool. Shame that this isn't possible on iOS.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2017)

KanterZ said:


> No sound? What do you mean by that?
> Or haven't you guys heard the "click" sound effect? Watch it again


the background noise is too loud, you could easily mistake it for a part of it


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Mar 2, 2017)

Somehow missed it! Please make a tutorial!


----------



## KanterZ (Mar 2, 2017)

LiveLatios said:


> the background noise is too loud, you could easily mistake it for a part of it


Ooohhh.. Sorry for that. 
I'll make the next one better. 

20 likes achieved. Will do a tutorial immediately.


----------



## raystriker (Mar 2, 2017)

KanterZ said:


> Ooohhh.. Sorry for that.
> I'll make the next one better.
> 
> 20 likes achieved. Will do a tutorial immediately.


Do you decompile, replace and recompile some resources in the system.ui app?


----------



## GlitchyDavid (Mar 2, 2017)

Is it just me or can I hear the click properly?


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Mar 2, 2017)

This looks really nice!
I guess this needs root right?
It's a custom rom?


----------



## raystriker (Mar 2, 2017)

GlitchyDavid said:


> Is it just me or can I hear the click properly?


It's there alright


----------



## KanterZ (Mar 2, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> This looks really nice!
> I guess this needs root right?
> It's a custom rom?


No rom nor root needed


----------



## Shawn ShyGuy (Mar 2, 2017)

I need an APK for this dude, it looks awesome.


----------



## KanterZ (Mar 12, 2017)

Tutorial is now up
http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-switch-android-lockscreen-tutorial.464120/


----------

